

Thoughts on Heroku and Productivity Multipliers - liquimoon
http://blog.contentdj.com/2013/02/04/beware-of-the-productivity-multipliers/

======
ScottBurson
Having rolled my own infrastructure for an app I've built, I can certainly see
the attraction of Heroku. But I can also see that now that I've done it once,
I can do it far more easily for subsequent apps. I don't see much reason to
switch to Heroku.

